

Founders Never Sleep - aditgupta
https://medium.com/on-startups/28e03a3c7659

======
joelgascoigne
Sleep is certainly a challenge as a founder, or I would say "overworking" in
general. It can be tempting to try and fix things by working more on them, and
I've found personally that it rarely helps. With sleep, if I get 7.5 hours of
sleep compared to 5 hours of sleep, it makes a huge difference for how much I
can achieve, how focused I am. Especially the tasks that take a little more
willpower (which are usually the most important ones) are the tasks that get
left until tomorrow if I haven't had enough sleep.

